# General > General >  Problems with swine flu vaccination? / SF Vaccinations for Children

## olivia

I had my swine flu vaccination on Monday and I'm having a bit of a bad time with it. Just wondered if anyone else has experienced the same? I don't feel to bad in myself, a bit tired and white as a sheet the next day but its my arm where I had the jab that's bothering me. Its hot, very very sore, there's quite a big lump under the skin and its looks quite red today. Anyone else had the same problems?

----------


## BINBOB

> I had my swine flu vaccination on Monday and I'm having a bit of a bad time with it. Just wondered if anyone else has experienced the same? I don't feel to bad in myself, a bit tired and white as a sheet the next day but its my arm where I had the jab that's bothering me. Its hot, very very sore, there's quite a big lump under the skin and its looks quite red today. Anyone else had the same problems?


 
My first one was sore for about 24 hours...take paracetamol.It does help.2 and bit weeks later,still had redness ...now gone,but lump remains,but no longer sore.
2nd shot  in 10 days!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Wick66

> I had my swine flu vaccination on Monday and I'm having a bit of a bad time with it. Just wondered if anyone else has experienced the same? I don't feel to bad in myself, a bit tired and white as a sheet the next day but its my arm where I had the jab that's bothering me. Its hot, very very sore, there's quite a big lump under the skin and its looks quite red today. Anyone else had the same problems?


 Sore arm seems to be the most common side effect of this injection. Others can include sore head and some flu like aches. The sore arm should only last for a couple of days but can take slightly longer to sort itself out.

----------


## unicorn

Sounds like they have hit the muscle, this happened to my daughter a few years ago. Huge lump, hot and sore.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Ats it! Am gettin no swine flu vaccination!  ::  

Was gonna make the appointment tomorrow but nope....not now! Had a bad enuf reaction to ma other flu jab!

----------


## NickInTheNorth

I guess I've been lucky, I had both the swine flu and seasonal flu jab on Monday - one in each arm.

Swine flu, no bother at all. Seasonal flu slightly hot and red around the injection site, abot the size of a 2p piece, tiny bit uncomfortable for about 24 hours.

----------


## brandy

yup arm is sore but no biggie.. better than laying dying from the flu

----------


## shamrock2007

My daughter and mother in law both had a sore arm after the vaccine but passed after a few days.  Worst experience i had was about ten years ago got a vaccine can't even remember what for but they chipped the bone & i had to got to theatre to have it sorted!  the joys nevermind still better than a nasty virus!  Hope your arms better soon

----------


## olivia

Thanks everyone for your replies. I'm gonna take some pills and get to my bed. Hopefully, its a bit better tomorrow!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Im getting mine on the 4th!  ::

----------


## tonkatojo

> Im getting mine on the 4th!


Make your mind up lass, I know its a women's prerogative but which way will the wind blow before the 4th.  :Wink: 

Its nowt to worry aboot  LOL.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Make your mind up lass, I know its a women's prerogative but which way will the wind blow before the 4th. 
> 
> Its nowt to worry aboot LOL.


Well i know its better to get it because my 1 year old son got diagnosed today. Been up all night with the poor thing!  ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I had both mine done yesterday and I seem to have had no reaction whatsoever. ::

----------


## tonkatojo

> Well i know its better to get it because my 1 year old son god diagnosed today. Been up all night with the poor thing!



Hope the lad recovers just fine, your wise to get immunised, I was just jesting previously.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Hope the lad recovers just fine, your wise to get immunised, I was just jesting previously.


Dinna worry i know u was jokin.  :Wink:  

Im sure he will be just fine. He is a wee trooper.  :Grin:

----------


## Hoida

Had mine on Monday and arm a bit tender yesterday. Red and swollen and a bruise on it. Why are some people having a second jab?  ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Had mine on Monday and arm a bit tender yesterday. Red and swollen and a bruise on it. Why are some people having a second jab?


The second jab for me was just my normal annual flu jab, which was due anyway plus plus the swine flu jab.

----------


## girnigoe

Depends on which type of injection you get.  If you are allergic to eggs you get a different type and you need two injections (i think two weeks apart?).

I had the ordinary single one and i had a VERY hot red and swollen arm around the size of my hand.  It lasted about 4 days and when it started to go down it was very itchy.

Im glad i got it though!!  :Smile:

----------


## BINBOB

> Im getting mine on the 4th!


Good girl....Athrun needs u!!!! :Wink:

----------


## BINBOB

> Had mine on Monday and arm a bit tender yesterday. Red and swollen and a bruise on it. Why are some people having a second jab?


 I am getting 2nd  jab as I am immunosupressed due to long term steroids. :Wink:

----------


## riggerboy

best of luck the worse ihave heard about, was my mate he got it done and his are was sore for a few days, think he has to go back next week for 2 nd jab ???



mind you he did say the needle was about 12" long inserted just under the finger nail pushed all the way home and then the stuff was pushed in kinda like cement flows from a cement mixer lol 
( this is not the way it is done to kids )
only joking or maybe i wasnt

----------


## BINBOB

> Well i know its better to get it because my 1 year old son got diagnosed today. Been up all night with the poor thing!


Awww...wee soul,wish u better soon,Athrun. :Grin:

----------


## jac1791

I got my jab last monday -- my arm swole up and it was so sore and hot but within 5 days it was back to normal apart from a red bit about size of 10p which is still there but thank god i got it -- both my kids have swine flu just now and doctor says i should be ok

----------


## BINBOB

> yup arm is sore but no biggie.. better than laying dying from the flu


Ditto... :Wink:

----------


## purplelady

> Ats it! Am gettin no swine flu vaccination!  
> 
> Was gonna make the appointment tomorrow but nope....not now! Had a bad enuf reaction to ma other flu jab!


shelly my son had his on tues and apart from a sore arm he is fine xx hope little one is ok hun my son had it last week and it is not nice he is still not 100% but well on the mend now xxxxxxx

----------


## wicker05

> Sounds like they have hit the muscle, this happened to my daughter a few years ago. Huge lump, hot and sore.


Sorry Unicorn, but had to laugh.....The injection is "Intramuscular" ie. injected into muscle, where its supposed to go.  :Smile:  Due to the slight trauma to the muscle and amount of vaccine used in the single dose there will be slight pain and tenderness at the injection site.

----------


## wee sparkle

I would have loved to get the swine flu jab. I never really got round to phoning up about it (i'm asthmatic, so i thought it might be wise to get it sooner than later). 

nonetheless... 

I was travelling back to Aberdeen after being ill and coming home to caithness, when i fell ill, after getting as far as inverness! and was eventually told i was suspected of having swine flu, (they didnt swab me but the nurse i saw was sure i had it). I was then given Tami flu and now i'm back where i started, ill in caithness.  :: 

I don't like jabs or needles much at all, but wow they are so much better than catching the real thing..... i've never been so ill in a long time! On the mend now though so its all fine  :Grin:  but yes, i'd have much rather'd the jab  ::

----------


## Olin

> I had my swine flu vaccination on Monday and I'm having a bit of a bad time with it. Just wondered if anyone else has experienced the same? I don't feel to bad in myself, a bit tired and white as a sheet the next day but its my arm where I had the jab that's bothering me. Its hot, very very sore, there's quite a big lump under the skin and its looks quite red today. Anyone else had the same problems?



Yeah had mine done a week ago and there's still a lump but its gone down!

first few days i couldn't move my arm without feeling a pain!

Think a lot of ppl get tht!

----------


## Kodiak

I had a Phone call to-day and I now get mine on the 4th December.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for no side effects.  :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> I had a Phone call to-day and I now get mine on the 4th December. I am keeping my fingers crossed for no side effects.


Maybe i will see u there! Lol

----------


## Kodiak

> Maybe i will see u there! Lol


my appointment is at 2.40pm, I'll be the Big Fat Hairy one that looks like a Bear,   :Smile:

----------


## Dadie

Im one of the unlucky ones!
I have a large sore lump on my arm (not as big as it was) but still swearword sore if knocked type sore after a week ::

----------


## Kodiak

Well had my Swine Flu Vaccine 2 hours ago, I am keeping my fingers crossed that I get no side effects.

----------


## MSD

I've been rather concerned about the whole SwineFlu vaccination idea so I just called the National SwineFlu Advice telephone service. 

All I got was crackling.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Well had my Swine Flu Vaccine 2 hours ago, I am keeping my fingers crossed that I get no side effects.


Well Tonkatojo is gonna have a laugh when he reads this but i cancelled mines.  ::  Wasnt allowed to get it anyway because im on anti biotics.

----------


## tonkatojo

> Well Tonkatojo is gonna have a laugh when he reads this but i cancelled mines.  Wasnt allowed to get it anyway because im on anti biotics.


How convenient Shelley, cluck cluck.   :Wink:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> How convenient Shelley, cluck cluck.


Lol i dont have feathers yet but they might come!  ::  

I will get it when the anti biotics are done.  ::  (i think) 

hehe!

----------


## tonkatojo

> Lol i dont have feathers yet but they might come!  
> 
> I will get it when the anti biotics are done.  (i think) 
> 
> hehe!



Yeah yeah, cluck cluck. :Frown:

----------


## funky-dunky

Hi am meant to be getting my swine flu jab tomorrow am really bad asthmatic is it worth getting it?

its just am reading everyone's post on the other thread and it kind of put me off having it

----------


## tonkatojo

> Hi am meant to be getting my swine flu jab tomorrow am really bad asthmatic is it worth getting it?
> 
> its just am reading everyone's post on the other thread and it kind of put me off having it



Ask the doc or nurse that's giving it, don't rely on unqualified people to influence you.

----------


## teenybash

If you are asthmatic I would advise to take the jab. A perfectly healthy, robust friend had the misfortune of coming down with swine flu and she was very, very ill. Had she had an underlying health problem she feels she could well have been hospitalized...............she is a nurse and because of her experience is definately for people with other health issues, to have the jab. 
My daughter had hers ( another nurse) and says there is nothing to it, just an ache in her arm for 2/3 days.

----------


## BINBOB

> Hi am meant to be getting my swine flu jab tomorrow am really bad asthmatic is it worth getting it?
> 
> its just am reading everyone's post on the other thread and it kind of put me off having it


Ialso have severe asthma,plus many other issues........definitely safer to have it.Had 1st one 3 weeks ago,having 2nd one Monday.

It is not as bad as some people are saying,but it is an individual thing.Take care. :Wink:

----------


## BINBOB

> If you are asthmatic I would advise to take the jab. A perfectly healthy, robust friend had the misfortune of coming down with swine flu and she was very, very ill. Had she had an underlying health problem she feels she could well have been hospitalized...............she is a nurse and because of her experience is definately for people with other health issues, to have the jab. 
> My daughter had hers ( another nurse) and says there is nothing to it, just an ache in her arm for 2/3 days.


So very true..........well worth it. :Wink:

----------


## ashaw1

*Well i am one of the unlucky ones who wasn't eligible for the swine flu vaccination and is sitting here in my sick bed suffering from swine flu! Have to say it hasn't been any worse that a normal flue but could really have done without it!*

*Have to say though the vaccination isn't foolproof either, 2 people in my household who were vaccinated have also suffered with it. I believe it doesn't stop you getting it, just lessens the symptoms!*

----------


## Kodiak

I had my Swine Fly Vaccine 30 hours ago and I am very happy to say I have had NO reaction to it at all.

Nothing, zilch, Zero, So I must be one of the lucky ones.   :Grin:

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Mines was really swollen and quite painful to lie on very red and inflammed looking had that for about a week then went down eventually lol  ::

----------


## Bobinovich

I have been offered (long term kidney problems / controlled HBP) but am unsure whether to go for it.  I generally weather any bugs well and it takes a helluva lot to get me down physically so am really not sure.

----------


## Vistravi

I'm pregant so should in theory be getting it but the mercury in it has me worried.  :Frown:  I'm not supposed to have alot of mercury and they want to put it in me anyway!m Of course giving me the basic answer of the health issues if i delay my desicion anymore. I have a duty to my unborn child and the children in my care at work to get it and perhpas not give it to them but will i damage my unborn child if i have it or wil be fine? I don't know and that is why i do not know whether or not to have it or not! Because of my blood group i have to get anti D injections anyway which i am getting at my next midwife appointment because if i don't get it and my child is born with my blood he/she may require a blood transfusion and properly be born with jaundice which would sort itself out in a few weeks. If i go through this pregnancy and not get  a AntiD injection when i am pregnant again in the future will be a dangerous time. Needles don';t bother me so getting what i need to keep me and baby healthy isn't a problem at all but it has me worried. 

My point is i already have concerns for my unborn child and my health so the debate about the swine flu jab i'm having with myself atm doesn't help matters. I just don't know which way to sway on this.

----------


## Moira

The specific issues as to each and everyones' individual requirements are surely a matter for discussion with your GP/ Practice Nurse/MidWife/Whoever is in charge of your healthcare.  

Researching your facts beforehand will not do any any harm.  After that make your own minds up.  :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> I'm pregant so should in theory be getting it but the mercury in it has me worried.  I'm not supposed to have alot of mercury and they want to put it in me anyway!m Of course giving me the basic answer of the health issues if i delay my desicion anymore. I have a duty to my unborn child and the children in my care at work to get it and perhpas not give it to them but will i damage my unborn child if i have it or wil be fine? I don't know and that is why i do not know whether or not to have it or not! Because of my blood group i have to get anti D injections anyway which i am getting at my next midwife appointment because if i don't get it and my child is born with my blood he/she may require a blood transfusion and properly be born with jaundice which would sort itself out in a few weeks. If i go through this pregnancy and not get a AntiD injection when i am pregnant again in the future will be a dangerous time. Needles don';t bother me so getting what i need to keep me and baby healthy isn't a problem at all but it has me worried. 
> 
> My point is i already have concerns for my unborn child and my health so the debate about the swine flu jab i'm having with myself atm doesn't help matters. I just don't know which way to sway on this.


Wow slow down there soldier! lol. 

Ask your nurse/GP/Midwife what their genuine opinion is on you personally. Not just tha fact they really are pushing this on *some* people. Hopefully u will get a straight answer!  :Wink:

----------


## golach

I had my H1N1 inoculation yesterday, with no adverse effects, apart from a mild ache where the needle was inserted. I hope this will encourage any doubters who have been reading this thread to go ahead and have it done. I did have my doubts I have to admit, but my GP advised me to have it, and I trust him a lot more than the negative posters on here.

----------


## Angela

> I'm pregant so should in theory be getting it but the mercury in it has me worried.  I'm not supposed to have alot of mercury and they want to put it in me anyway!m Of course giving me the basic answer of the health issues if i delay my desicion anymore. I have a duty to my unborn child and the children in my care at work to get it and perhpas not give it to them but will i damage my unborn child if i have it or wil be fine? I don't know and that is why i do not know whether or not to have it or not! Because of my blood group i have to get anti D injections anyway which i am getting at my next midwife appointment because if i don't get it and my child is born with my blood he/she may require a blood transfusion and properly be born with jaundice which would sort itself out in a few weeks. If i go through this pregnancy and not get  a AntiD injection when i am pregnant again in the future will be a dangerous time. Needles don';t bother me so getting what i need to keep me and baby healthy isn't a problem at all but it has me worried. 
> 
> My point is i already have concerns for my unborn child and my health so the debate about the swine flu jab i'm having with myself atm doesn't help matters. I just don't know which way to sway on this.


Vistravi, my daughter is 16 weeks pregnant, with  a much- wanted baby, after two miscarriages.  She's been worrying a lot about whether or not to have the swine flu jab. Her GP has advised now her not to consider the vaccination until she's at least 30 weeks.

Every woman wants to keep her unborn baby safe and do the 'right' thing. It can be hard to know what the right thing is however! It does depend on your individual circumstances, so do ask your GP and/or midwife for advice and then it's up to you to make up your own mind. 

Although I have underlying chronic health conditions and get the seasonal flu jab, it's not been suggested to me that I should have the swine flu jab -or not yet, anyway.

All the best!  :Smile:

----------


## Leanne

If anyone is worried about the mercury, the amount in one dose of the vaccine is small enough for your liver to clear in 3-4 days. There is less murcury in the vaccine than in a tin of tuna if that is of any interest...

----------


## KCI

Wick are now offering swine flu vaccinations to young children.

Just wondering what decision other parents are making about the vaccination?  Are you quite happy for your child to have this, or are you worried about side effects etc?

I'm not trying to cause any arguments on here - just trying to make a decision!  

Thanks.

----------


## S&LHEN

Just had a phone call from them and im not for it I dont personally think its safe.
The normal flu kills people the swine flu is just a new sort of it but because its new everyone has started to panic.
This is just my opinion im not saying my thinking is right but I dont want to risk the side affects on my son.
Ive heard alot about the chemicals that have gone into the injection and I wouldnt personally want them in my body.

----------


## Julia

Both of mine have had theirs with no ill effects whatsoever.  My youngest (he's 3) has his 2nd dose (egg free) next monday.

----------


## Venture

My two year old grandson has also today been offered the swine flu vaccination.  His parents declined the offer and I'm really glad that they did.  I have concerns about the vaccinations being given to adults because of the lack of testing and what it contains, particularly the mercury.  For it to be given to a small child in my mind is a definite no.  No doubt I'll be slated on here for saying so but that's my opinion and others don't have to agree with it. :Wink:

----------


## S&LHEN

Totally agree with you, :Smile: 





> My two year old grandson has also today been offered the swine flu vaccination. His parents declined the offer and I'm really glad that they did. I have concerns about the vaccinations being given to adults because of the lack of testing and what it contains, particularly the mercury. For it to be given to a small child in my mind is a definite no. No doubt I'll be slated on here for saying so but that's my opinion and others don't have to agree with it.

----------


## BINBOB

In the Daily Mail ,today...2 year old child died from swine flu complications..........something to think about.I have no children........but would certainly let them have the vacc. Just my thoughts on subject.....each person must decide what they wish for their children and I respect that.
Having niow had all of my vaccs, seasonal flu x 1 and swine fku x 2,I now feel more protected. :Grin:

----------


## shamrock2007

Had the phone call today for my son to get his hes 3, def getting it not worth the risk you would never forgive yourself if they caught swine flu & became very ill when you could have prevented it.  My 7yr has had hers and no side effects.

----------


## Brodar

My eldest is 12 and he has had the vaccine with no problems. My youngest is 3 and when he is offered it he will be getting it too. Would rather vaccine them then see them really ill from swine flu.

----------


## telfordstar

My son is 2 so no doubt i will get a call soon.  He will not be getting the jab for the simple reason i dont think that enough research has been done on this drug.  It all to me to be "rushed" and panned in us in a major panic.  Some may say oh my kid has no side effects, that may well be at the moment but me personally am more worried about the long term effects.

----------


## S&LHEN

The worst of it is though some children react badly to the vaccine and sometimes the effects of the vaccine will take time to surface.
Its such a hard decision to make  ::  mmmm

----------


## redeyedtreefrog

> My son is 2 so no doubt i will get a call soon.  He will not be getting the jab for the simple reason i dont think that enough research has been done on this drug.  It all to me to be "rushed" and panned in us in a major panic.  Some may say oh my kid has no side effects, that may well be at the moment but me personally am more worried about the long term effects.


The same amount of research has been done on it as on the seasonal flu vaccine, except with swine flu the vaccine is more effective.

----------


## Leanne

> I have concerns about the vaccinations being given to adults because of the lack of testing and what it contains, particularly the mercury.  For it to be given to a small child in my mind is a definite no.


Just a little infomation - not a criticism as we do what we think is best but I think some people are under informed about the toxicity of mercury

The vaccines are a smaller dose for children than adults and are given in multiple small doses to allow the mercury to be cleared by the liver, thus reducing the risk. Mercury is easily cleared by the liver and the time between vaccines means that there isn't a large exposure that the liver would have difficulty dealing with. The quantities we are talking about are minute and even the adult dose contains less mercury than a can of tuna.

Formalin/formaldehyde is another chemical that is used (to prevent bacterial and fungal growth - which is the biggest side effect of the vaccine if not included). I have worked with formalin in the past and even if you wear rubber gloves when handling the chemical it penetrates them and absorbs into your skin - and you can taste it!!! To be able to taste it the quantites are small as you hands are not wetted by the liquid. I can honestly say when I had the jag that I couldn't taste the fomalin  :Smile:  If I can't taste it then my conclusion is there is a really small amount  :Smile: 

It's all about weighing up risks I guess. It's easy to come across sources that give only part of the information  :Frown:

----------

